# Calling all poison pundits!!!



## bearswede (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey Gang...

  Quite awhile back there was extensive discussion on the Forum about Broad Arrow or Admiralty bottles... British Empire bottles marked with an arrow pointing upward, identifying them as military issue, belonging to the Empire...

  I've been trying to snag one ever since and I finally won one on ebay: a cobalt POISON with a broad arrow... What do you Yank collectors think of these bottles? Are they desireable to US poison collectors?


  Ron


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Ron,
      Congratulations on scoring a nice bottle! While I am primarily a collector of American poisons, I have always liked the admiralties. From what I have seen, they are almost as popular here as they are in the UK. Not getting any cheaper either (as with all good poisons). I don't have any of them yet, but they are one of my favorite English bottles. ~Jim


----------



## Toxic_Waste (Aug 7, 2006)

That is a very cool bottle, all right! I love the cobalt poisons, but only buy the smallest ones.

  Most of my poison bottles come from ebay, but it is so weird when it comes to selling prices. One bottle I saw sold for $140. (I didn't bid because I already have 4 of them) and then a couple of weeks later, the same type of bottle only brought $15. I can only hope that the seller who got $15 wasn't the one who paid $140 for it!


----------



## bearswede (Aug 13, 2006)

*RE: Admiralty Broad Arrow Poison...*

Hi All...

  Thanks for your comments... The bottle arrived yesterday and I'm amazed at the condition... Apparently, the seller had 5 of them that he put up on ebay... I would say these bottles hadn't seen the light of day since they were packed up at the place they were manufactured... Not a spot of wear on this one...Absolutely pristine!!!


  Ron


----------



## bearswede (Aug 13, 2006)

*RE: Admiralty Broad Arrow Poison...*

Back, showing ribbing...


----------



## annie44 (Aug 13, 2006)

That is really a beautiful bottle - how tall is it?


----------



## bearswede (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey Cindy...

  Thanks... It's 4 1/2 inches tall...


  Ron


----------



## bearswede (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE: Admiralty Broad Arrow Poison...*

For those of you who missed it the first time around, here's the link to information about the fascinating subject of Broad Arrow Admiralty bottles... Anyone else have any they'd like to share?

http://members.shaw.ca/coffinisland/


  Ron


----------



## annie44 (Aug 17, 2006)

Finally got a chance to read this article - I love the section on lime juice and scurvy!!  Now I really want one of those black glass lime juice bottles - when you know the history, it makes the bottle much more interesting and desirable.


----------

